

Show HN: 3D animated GIF viewer - 33a
https://mikolalysenko.github.io/gif-3d

======
RobotCaleb
Does anyone find rotation controls such as the one in the linked site usable?

~~~
jere
Do you mean unusable?

I find the sensitivity way too low. By the time my mouse is off screen, I
should have rotated the thing more than 60 degrees.

~~~
RobotCaleb
I mean usable. When I rotate something I want it to rotate in logical fashion
and be able to get back to a point that I previously saw. Rotations as
implemented in this site seem willy nilly and I can't think of any actual case
in which I'd prefer this behavior over a local yaw to a global pitch.

